# Turkey Hunting - Public Land



## Nick Azzoli

Good morning everyone. 
I am going to be hunting turkey on public land for the first time and am interested in hearing how successful people have been and if one county is more effective over another.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## d_rek

Check the DNR harvest data and CBM entries by county to get a sense of which counties are producing volume and quality of birds. Then narrow down public land spots from there. 

I think you’ll find most big tracks of public can be hunted for spring turkey without worry of bumping into too many other hunters. Rather it’s the foragers who are more likely to bump your birds, depending on which season you draw for. 

I live in the worst county for turkey hunting... absolutely no turkeys here, let alone trophy ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slwayne

d_rek said:


> I think you’ll find most big tracks of public can be hunted for spring turkey without worry of bumping into too many other hunters. Rather it’s the foragers who are more likely to bump your birds, depending on which season you draw for.


Been my experience for sure. More mushroom hunters and dog walkers than turkey hunters in most years.


----------



## Retrobird

Have not had any issues myself, more mushroomers than Turkey callers


----------



## Liver and Onions

d_rek said:


> Check the DNR harvest data and CBM entries by county to get a sense of which counties are producing volume and quality of birds. Then narrow down public land spots from there.
> .............


I think that is good advice. I see the 2016 & 2017 DNR spring turkey harvest reports, but not the '18 report on their website. Should be good enough. The CBM records do indicate your county is as good as any at putting trophy birds in the book. Are you in the 70" Club ? CBM books can be purchased on line or at outdoor shows.

L & O


----------



## skinl19

I have been fortunate to be successful on public land in SE MI but there are quite a few hunters in the areas I hunt and it seems to be growing.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Don't forget about the dang birdwatchers. Tons of them walking around looking for warblers around me. When you ask them if they've seen a turkey, they always say no.

I don't know much about hunting SE MI. Here in NW MI, I look for sandy and grassy areas near clear cuts, as that's where you'll find strut zones. Oil wells on state land are also good bets. Areas around rivers or lakes can also be good, as they green up before other areas.


----------



## Woodsman27

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Don't forget about the dang birdwatchers. Tons of them walking around looking for warblers around me. When you ask them if they've seen a turkey, they always say no.
> 
> I don't know much about hunting SE MI. Here in NW MI, I look for sandy and grassy areas near clear cuts, as that's where you'll find strut zones. Oil wells on state land are also good bets. Areas around rivers or lakes can also be good, as they green up before other areas.


I'm in NW lower too. I definitely found plenty of tracks in those sandy areas, just couldn't find the turkeys that made them.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Woodsman27 said:


> I'm in NW lower too. I definitely found plenty of tracks in those sandy areas, just couldn't find the turkeys that made them.


Mid-morning is best for hunting a strut zone, once they get off the roost and get moving. Use a raspy old hen call and they'll come a runnin.


----------



## fanrwing

There are no turkeys in the NW! Tell everyone you know to stay away from the NW.
Last thing we need are more hunters.


----------



## Woodsman27

fanrwing said:


> There are no turkeys in the NW! Tell everyone you know to stay away from the NW.
> Last thing we need are more hunters.


You may be kidding, but I walked a lot of miles last spring on NW public and only saw one hen and heard 0 gobbles.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Woodsman27 said:


> You may be kidding, but I walked a lot of miles last spring on NW public and only saw one hen and heard 0 gobbles.


PM me closer to season, I'll put you on some birds, or at least some places where I see birds a lot. I hunt mostly public, have tons of spots.


----------



## Woodsman27

TriggerDiscipline said:


> PM me closer to season, I'll put you on some birds, or at least some places where I see birds a lot. I hunt mostly public, have tons of spots.


Thanks. I will do that.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

How far are you willing to travel to hunt? The further you are away from the big cities/urban sprawl you find less competion.


----------



## freezen1979

Nick Azzoli said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I am going to be hunting turkey on public land for the first time and am interested in hearing how successful people have been and if one county is more effective over another.
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!


I haven’t had any issues and I hunt south east Michigan. Other then deer gun season public land isn’t too bad around here in my opinion.


----------



## River raider

My best tactic for hunting public land , after finding the bird I want to pursue, I will call the bird into the exact location I want to hunt at least twice before the opener. No matter how many try to call him, he will always go to the location I had established first. The trick is not to spook the bird and let him walk out of sight before exiting the woods. Another tactic I use , after finding a track of a big Tom, spend 30 to 40 minutes in the late afternoon calling from the highest location, walking and calling , making the call of a lost hen. Then hunt the area at daybreak the next morning. The trick in this case , don't over call, if it's a heavy hunted area , a very good chance he may come in silent. Big birds on state land can be a challenge, but I love it, they will teach you a lot about their intellect. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Woodsman27

River raider said:


> My best tactic for hunting public land , after finding the bird I want to pursue, I will call the bird into the exact location I want to hunt at least twice before the opener. No matter how many try to call him, he will always go to the location I had established first. The trick is not to spook the bird and let him walk out of sight before exiting the woods. Another tactic I use , after finding a track of a big Tom, spend 30 to 40 minutes in the late afternoon calling from the highest location, walking and calling , making the call of a lost hen. Then hunt the area at daybreak the next morning. The trick in this case , don't over call, if it's a heavy hunted area , a very good chance he may come in silent. Big birds on state land can be a challenge, but I love it, they will teach you a lot about their intellect. Have fun and be safe.


My biggest problem last season was just finding a bird.


----------



## River raider

I only hunt birds with at least a 10 inch beard. Last year I couldn't find a bird that I wanted to pursue, so I didn't purchase a license. This year I have already sighted 4 that are worth pursuing. Start your looking now , find the food source, acorns or a farmers field within a couple miles of the area you like to hunt. Calling a bird a mile is very doable, do it all the time, just be at the highest elevation.


----------



## Woodsman27

River raider said:


> I only hunt birds with at least a 10 inch beard. Last year I couldn't find a bird that I wanted to pursue, so I didn't purchase a license. This year I have already sighted 4 that are worth pursuing. Start your looking now , find the food source, acorns or a farmers field within a couple miles of the area you like to hunt. Calling a bird a mile is very doable, do it all the time, just be at the highest elevation.


I definitely need to find some public land that is close to ag fields.


----------



## River raider

This time of year the birds are flocked together, you find one , you found them all.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

SW Mich is not too bad either. Most opt for the month long May hunt. I opt for the opener. I have traveled up North a lot only to be skunked. Finally connected on a mature Tom last spring.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Scouting, cruising the country roads, boots on the ground. I have done things right for many years and still get skunked. No guarantees, it would not be hunting if there was.


----------



## River raider

I too have been unsuccessful, one year I pursued a Tom that would fan while in a tree and watch the fields until he would see hens. I could have harvested other birds in the same area , but chose him or nothing, he won. I also could have moved into the roost area and shot him when he hit the ground. I wanted to out smart him with a call and movement through the woods. I carry 6 different calls in my bag , two box calls, two slate calls , fighting hen box , gobble tube. Plus 3 mouth calls in my pocket. I will also put a lot of miles on my truck, up to 100 miles a day going from one location to another. A lot of times a spot that was unsuccessful in the morning,comes alive in the afternoon. Most hunters are out of the woods by 10:00 , I have had great success between 10:00 and 3:00.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Exactly, I am too stubborn and time is short with the early hunts. I stay out all day. My bird last year came in quiet at 1pm, and down permanently at 1:23. Moved to a new spot 150 yards from my morning spot.


----------



## The Hunt for Dinner

I was recently out hunting squirrel on public land where the turkey population isn't the best. I did however have about 30 of them around me for about 15-20 minutes. It was so cool to watch them go about their business and it got me excited enough that me and 2 buddies put in for tags. Hopefully we'll get them and even if we don't shoot a bird it's always fun going out and trying. Even if you think your area sucks for birds there's always that time that surprises you.


----------



## River raider

I have my eye on a bird this year that is as big as a barrel. I have seen him several times last fall in a hay field, but the field was too tall to see his beard. He is only a mile from our hunting property. The week before season I'm going to call on the road half way and try to entice him to our property. I will do his every day in hopes to call him in to see his beard. Luckily he is one of four I'm eyeing. Three others ar 50 miles from him but a lot of scouting time left. This is by far my most favorite sport, I'll start to call birds in last week in March while I'm elk shed hunting.


----------



## Buck city bowhunter

I Saw A LOT of public land birds last year. I shot at 3 different Toms before connecting on my boy. 

Like most have stated you should see way more shroom hunters and dog walkers than turkey hunters. I had one guy show up on the road I hunted the entire may season. He came for a mid morning hunt and was wearing work jeans so I'm sure he wasn't there long . 

I'm really impressed with Michigan's turkey population coming from Ohio where the bag limit is 2 birds and I haven't killed 1 hunting there 2 years in a row.


----------



## OnHoPr

Buck city bowhunter said:


> I Saw A LOT of public land birds last year. I shot at 3 different Toms before connecting on my boy.


I don't want to get to inquisitive, but how did you miss three standing targets with a shotgun, or were you using a bow?


----------



## Liver and Onions

OnHoPr said:


> I don't want to get to inquisitive, but how did you miss three standing targets with a shotgun, or were you using a bow?


Good question. I see the guy is looking for a turkey team this spring........he failed to mention his misses in his resume. 

L & O


----------



## River raider

The turkey hunters that I stared, and there has been many over the years, watched to many early videos where they think they can't even blink an eye. I start my new hunters by calling in a Tom, leave at the decoy for as long as I can , then I crawl on my hands and knees toward the bird . They just keep a distance away, but if you stand up it's a different reaction. I show them also how much hand movement you can get away with as long as the movement is slow. The poor hunters get so tunnel vision for fear of movement, that is what usually happens to cause a miss. That and shooting way to early and far. I shoot my birds at 20 yards in the head and have never had pellets in the body. Pattern a shot gun until you find a load your gun likes. Every Remington 870 wing master we have shot will be 9 inches to the left. My turkey gun is a Remington 870 express with a tapered full choke designed for steel shot. I shoot wichester #4 copper 2-3/4 , it will almost take the head off.


----------



## Buck city bowhunter

OnHoPr said:


> I don't want to get to inquisitive, but how did you miss three standing targets with a shotgun, or were you using a bow?


I only use archery equipment and I'm not the best shot either lol . Just pretty decent at getting on birds. 



Liver and Onions said:


> Good question. I see the guy is looking for a turkey team this spring........he failed to mention his misses in his resume.
> 
> L & O


L&O that made me chuckle lol. Good stuff yes I admit I miss at least one every season. I haven't mastered the mosquito in the eye shot yet. But I'm getting better at it Lol.


----------

